# oak bog verses Ebony



## avbill (Apr 4, 2014)

Does anyone know What is the comparison between the  Irish Oak Bog  and the African Ebony  in darkness  of the color Black?  or any other trait. 

Thanks


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Apr 4, 2014)

On my experience IBO has a much more open grain at times. Ebony takes a finer polish without much finesse.


----------



## scotian12 (Apr 4, 2014)

Bog oak can vary in colour from a deep black to having grey or brown tinge in it. Africian (blackwood) ebony colour can also have a medium black colour to it ranging into a dark brown. There can be a light colored sap wood on it also. There are a number of species of ebony so you may have to research it. Some vendor can sell ebony that is very black and others the colour will vary.   Darrell


----------



## GoodTurns (Apr 4, 2014)

If you take your bog oak and stabilize it with black cactus juice...it's black.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Apr 4, 2014)

GoodTurns said:


> If you take your bog oak and stabilize it with black cactus juice...it's black.


  Have you ever stabilized bog oak?


----------



## robutacion (Apr 4, 2014)

GoodTurns said:


> If you take your bog oak and stabilize it with black cactus juice...it's black.



And why would you do such a thing...??? If I want black wood, I can dye one of many of my wood species with black, huh...???

You want bog Oak because of its natural properties and colour developed by thousands of years, while on the mud/bog, right...???

Any of the storical woods the ones that have a certificate of authentication and that fetch big dollars in value, even as a small piece as a pen blank, the moment you alter "ANY" of its natural characteristics, it worth as much as a piece of Pine, that is the principle of preservation of what nature done otherwise, anyone can make an imitation of any wood species out there, regardless of how good you are at it, will still be always a imitation/false piece.

Of-course, if you "own" a piece of wood (any wood imaginable) certificate or not, coming from the Moon or Mars, you own it, you can well do whatever you feel like with it, that is a fact, and is no one business however, when becomes public knowledge, "some" people would possibly express their disagreement, and that is just a fact, also..!

So, what do I mean with all of this...??? , stabilizing bog Oak with any colour dye, even clear, is something that I would never do...!:biggrin:

Remember, this is only my opinion...!

Cheers
George


----------



## Rodnall (Apr 4, 2014)

I personally wouldn't dye IBO, but I am interested in trying to make some Greene and Greene furniture. This thread makes me wonder about dyeing &/or stabilizing something cheaper than ebony to use for the plugs and splines. Anyone have any luck at making black wood for plugs?


----------



## GoodTurns (Apr 5, 2014)

Dan Masshardt said:


> Have you ever stabilized bog oak?



Yes. It's not always solid, stabilizing helps. Using cactus juice just stabilizes and fills the majority of the interior fissures without "plasticizing" the wood like casting in silmar would. I like the texture of bog oak and this method is a good compromise for me.   I was doing a batch and has a couple left over that we're not dark so tried some dye when I did the next run, worked well.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Apr 5, 2014)

GoodTurns said:


> Yes. It's not always solid, stabilizing helps. Using cactus juice just stabilizes and fills the majority of the interior fissures without "plasticizing" the wood like casting in silmar would. I like the texture of bog oak and this method is a good compromise for me.   I was doing a batch and has a couple left over that we're not dark so tried some dye when I did the next run, worked well.


Have a picture of one?


----------



## KenV (Apr 5, 2014)

Rodnall said:


> I personally wouldn't dye IBO, but I am interested in trying to make some Greene and Greene furniture. This thread makes me wonder about dyeing &/or stabilizing something cheaper than ebony to use for the plugs and splines. Anyone have any luck at making black wood for plugs?



Fieblings USMC Black Leather Dye is your friend.   Amazon will ship.

John Jordan is the teacher who pointed me to it.


----------



## Rodnall (Apr 5, 2014)

Thanks Ken. I'll try it


----------



## SDB777 (Apr 5, 2014)

Most oaks will turn black if left in water....and it doesn't take thousands of years to do it.  I use to use white oak and water to 'dye' my beaver traps....the oak timber would turn black-ish in a matter of a few hours, and almost be completely black after one week.(maybe the traps had something to do with it also?)


Ebony seems to turn better for me...I think it is a hardness thing.






Scott (don't be fooled by overpriced wood) B


----------

